# alltel vs verizon



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am an alltel phone guy basically just because that was my 1st phone and i have never changed. My plan is up soon and alltel has been both good and very bad to me, enough so i have checked into verizon.

It seems alltel is cheaper and has a best plans when you have more than 1 phone and do not need unlimited minutes. I pay around 100-110 $ a month for 2 phones. With a 1200minute plan @ 59.00 a month plus an add a line @ 9.99 for my wife. add in texting and taxes and the occasional new ring tone(currently ol' red by blake sheton :beer: ) comes out to what i said above

anyway what are you opinions, are there little to no differences in the prices?? How is verizons customer service(alltels is less than ideal) What are you opinions? I don't really text(although i have a texting plan for friends that think they have to send every stupid forward they get to me) alot so that is not a huge factor

Coverage area is of little concern. I have alltel and i have friends with verizon. In normal coverage areas both work fine and when there is little no coverage both seem to be equally as crappy.

Questions is, is verizon a better deal?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

We pay less than $100/month for our Verizon. But we call each other and our parents-who are all on Verizon. (V2V is free). I haven't been with Alltell for about 5 years, and I had HORRIBLE customer service with them. I had about $50 in wrongful charges one month and they refused to do anything about it. The guy ahead of me in line had the same problem, only his was more like $400, and they would only give him back 50% of it in credit to Alltell--pathetic. Verizon, on the other hand, has always gone above and beyond for us. I got mad at my husband one day and broke his flip open phone completely into two pieces, and they called it a manufacturer defect, and gave him a new phone for $50 (it was a $300 phone). They just had him take his battery from the old one and put it in a brand new one. My brother-in-law is actually just making the switch now from Alltell to Verizon too.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

One and the same... Verizon bought Alltel a while back.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

not in ND they didn't the merger did not happen because it is the state only 2 wireless providers


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

I believe the merger has happened. My best friend has altel here and it never costs me to text or call him. But, I have never had an issue w/ verizon customer service. Pretty much has always been great. Been w/ them for about 7 years now I think. I will be switching to ATT though when I go back east. The plans are cheaper, coverage is the same, and you get to keep your minutes. Huge deal for me. Cause for some reason, there will always be a couple months where I go over my minutes significantly. Couple months where I come close, and then about 8 where i barely use any... I'm tired of overage charges...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I thought that they were the same too at the beginning of the year.

Anyways, my grandparents have alltel and really like it and I have verizon and really like it. I had one problem with verizon was extra charges and I went in and had a "nice" talk with the guy who added the charges and at the end of the day, I didn't have to pay anything and got some extra stuff for free for a little bit.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

I have had Verizon since it was Airtouch in 1996. I have had nothing but good luck with them. 14 years with very little trouble. If I had a phone that did not work quite right they made it right any problems call them. I have used the same sales person for the whole time, not bad when sales people change companys more than their underwear. With all the different packages out there you can get a good almost anywhere. But if you want service go with Verizon.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Norm70 said:


> not in ND they didn't the merger did not happen because it is the state only 2 wireless providers


They did. Just not like they did in the rest of the country. Alltell is owned by verizon, even in ND. They just operate it a little different in ND.

Their interchangeable. The things you didnt like about alltell you probably wont like about verizon.

I have verizon, my girlfriend has alltell. We have identical plans, pay the same, and both have the same problems.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

both suck. i have been happy with vz until the past year. it seems that when they bought alltel, they quit caring about their customers. my vz contract is up in a few months and i intend to switch to union wireless. 8 yrs. with vz. i have only heard good from union customers over the years though and they cover wyoming a lot better. they cover the dakotas too. vz kinda burned me on a few things lately, stupid stuff. the clincher is that there are some dead zones with vz that take an entire hour to cross at highway speed, all day at trail speeds. union covers those. as for your choice between vz and alltel, good luck on that, they are 2 of the same demon. if anything, at least vz will let you add Canada for $20 per month.


----------



## Ande8183 (Sep 18, 2005)

Alltel is in transition to AT&T in ND. I was told about this from several Alltel employees, but none of them know when it will take place. It was supposed to take place in the fourth quarter of 2009.

This came from Alltel's Website, under AT&T merger info.

*Merger Information*

As you already know, certain Alltel Wireless properties merged with Verizon Wireless in January 2009. As part of the purchase agreement and to preserve competition in certain cellular market areas, Verizon is required to transition some properties to another service provider. Verizon and AT&T have signed a definitive agreement for AT&T to purchase some of these cellular market areas. The states represented are: Alabama, Arizona, California, Colorado, Iowa, Michigan, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, North Dakota, South Dakota, Tennessee, Utah, Virginia and Wyoming.

(States not included are: Idaho, Illinois, Ohio, North Carolina, South Carolina and Georgia.)

No action is required on your part at this time. Your service will continue "business as usual" until these properties are transitioned to AT&T. At this time, the purchase is expected to be completed during fourth quarter of 2009. As we move toward this transition, we will share more information as it becomes available. In the interim period, you will continue to receive the same great service you have come to expect from Alltel.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Was a Cellone/Alltel user for years, switched to Verizon a year ago because Alltel didn't have the Blackberry I wanted. Coverage with Verizon seems to be a bit better, fewer dropped calls and better customer service, so far. Verizon is more expensive.

The Verizon buyout did not include the Alltel market here in ND, they were given a period of time to sell off the ND market and as Ande8183 stated, it was supposed to go to AT&T. Personally I'm glad I bailed when I did, from what I've heard AT&T sucks. But then none of them are that great. :lol:

Check them all out and go with the one that best suits your wants and needs.

huntin1


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Back in 2003 I switched from CellOne (wasn't that the original Alltell?) to Verizon and I haven't looked back since. Much better service and customer service. Actually customer service I have used hardly at all since I switched. When I was with CellOne I had to use it all the time, and it was not good.


----------



## tvtrav (Oct 11, 2003)

Just talked with my local Alltel guy salesman, he said Alltel will become AT&T within the next couple months here in Grand Forks.....Finally get my iPhone!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I carried a verizon phone for work throughout the dakotas and minnesota for the 8 of the last 9 years, and recently being married, picked up an alltel plan with my wife for personal. verizon blows alltel out of the water in rural areas here in south dakota. i drop more calls with alltel as well. plan wise, they are pretty similar, but the coverage isnt close to equal. especially data speeds.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

huntin1 said:


> Was a Cellone/Alltel user for years, switched to Verizon a year ago because Alltel didn't have the Blackberry I wanted.
> 
> huntin1


 :eyeroll:

Geez... I think my mom is a little over 10 years older than you, and she has trouble w/ emailing... I attribute it to being ignorant but she seems to be trying. But holy hell man, I would like her to learn how to text, but yeah right...


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Just cause I'm old don't mean I can't learn new tricks. :evil:

I love getting my email pushed to my Blackberry, and I'm getting used to texting too, just can't get used to the abrieviated words that most young people use.

I also like the fact that I can use the BB as an MP3 player, and listen to the music with my bluetooth. Don't imagine that you would recognize the music I have stored on there though. 

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Texting is easy, and wonderful! And you must be talking really young, cause I'm 27 and I don't use none of that crap, CUL8R. Screw that... I hate that crap. You should be used to a lot of other acronyms though from the forums!!! HTH's, FWIW etc. Here's a freebie though you prob don't know, IIRC. If I remember correctly :thumb:


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah I knew the IIRC and most of the others, BTDTGTTS. 8)

I do mean the CUL8R and U for you, etc. Just can't get used to that.

Now, if I could just figure out how to make a phone call on this Blackberry..................... :wink: :wink: :rollin:

huntin1


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

So I just looked up IIRC out of curiosity...it definitely doesn't have anything to do with what I thought it did :lol:


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

My wife made me get a blackberry(buy one get one free "sale") and I was having a great time surfing the web and texting(I spell every thing out), but had to call my 14 year old neice to tell me how to make a phone call, and adjust ring tones! I am only 32!!!

As far as dropped calls and coverage VZ has it all over Alltell in the DL area.


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Savage260 said:


> My wife made me get a blackberry(buy one get one free "sale") and I was having a great time surfing the web and texting(I spell every thing out), but had to call my 14 year old neice to tell me how to make a phone call, and adjust ring tones! I am only 32!!!
> 
> As far as dropped calls and coverage VZ has it all over Alltell in the DL area.


hahahaha "sale" ; )

I know what you mean though. I can do everything with my husband's Blackberry, but then to call someone I'm like "How do I get the numbers to come up??"


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

The worst part is now that I am used to typing posts and text messages on the blackberry, I have trouble typing on my PC keyboard. I always hit shift when I am going to hit a number key!! :******:


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Doesn't matter much to us until we get any cell service at all where we live. I do get a chuckle out of visitors who find themselves disconnected from the outside world other than my satellite internet and an old fashioned copper wire phone. I keep the old rotary phone around just for power outages since it is the one item that still works.


----------

